# Brooks B17N vs Team vs Swift vs Swallow...



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been riding Brooks seats for a long time. Loved the B17 from the get go a long time ago. I have recently started liking a B17 narrow I bought a while back. I have a little extra cash (not really but am coveting a fancy Brooks with copper rivets etc) and have decided to break loose with it. I'm thinking the Team Pro, maybe the Swift maybe the Swallow...

Anywho I notice height dimensions on the specs for these saddles. Is that height from rail to top of saddle? 

I'm thinking the shorter the "skirt" the better?

Thoughts?


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Like you, I like the B17. I did not like how the side skirts came out while seated. I met with a Brooks rep a couple years ago and took his advice to drill holes at the lower edge of the skirt and use work shoe laces to sew the lower side of the skirts tighter. The saddle is tighter with less sag on the top and there is no way the skirts get in the way any more. Think B68 Imperial without the cut-out.

I don't have any feedback on the other models but I was considering moving to one of them prior to the above modification.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

During the LONG winter months I ride a B17 in the basement and I ride in my undies (tmi?)and the dang skirts rub my thighs. It's annoying...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have 3 B17-n and love them, last fall I purchased a swift...I love it too....as far as looks....swift is better.....the shape is close enough that it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

In my experience, if you like the B17N, you'll love the Swallow..


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a B17 and a Swallow Ti. I put the swallow on the bike that gets the most mileage as it seems best suited for longer rides, at least to my bum. Both are great saddles.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

The B15 Swallow looking real good. NO copper rivets until April on one made out of heavy duty leather...pricey to boot!

http://www.brooksengland.com/en/Sho...=saddles+-+road+&+mtb&prod=B15+Swallow+Select


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've only tried the Swallow & the Swift models. 

The 1st Brooks saddle I tried was a new Swift Ti. I loved it from the get go. I bought another new Swift for another bike and this has not broken in yet after two winters on the trainer. Two other used Swifts I've bought have felt very comfortable as well. I'm talking about spirited rides from 50 to 70 miles. 

The B17's I've seen on friend's bikes appear to have slightly thicker hides which would suggest greater longevity. Once they were broken-in...

I loved its sleek lines & appearance so I tried a Swallow Ti for a few rides but I don't think they fit me well. Despite feeling comfortable during the ride, I experienced post-ride soreness that I never experienced with the Swifts. I suspect the lack of a skirt produced pressure points, so I took them off after several rides. Guess you'll never know until you try it.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Great input. I like the hammock look of that Swallow to. I can see it potentially causing some discomfort though. If I may be so bold can I ask you wour height and weight?


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

All said and done a Team Pro Chrome in black is on the way to the LBS!

Crazy getting excited about a bike seat but I cants wait...


----------

